# Patrick Hellmann Designs Make the Audi Q7 Limited Edition the Most Expensive Audi Q7 in the World



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Berlin, GERMANY PATRICK HELLMANN COLLECTION and AUDI Russia issued an invitation to a fashion show in the Vetoshny Art Centre in Moscow during the summer of 2011. Glamour in the audience as well as on the catwalk. The eyes of more than 500 invited guests were on the top international models showing over 70 pieces of the autumn/winter 2011/2012 collection from PATRICK HELLMANN COLLECTION in an outstanding event. The world premiere of the Audi Q7 PHC Limited Edition in Patrick Hellmann design formed the finale. 

* Full Story *


----------

